# Vitamitavegamin?



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello!

I am just curious what vitamins/supplements yall take and why.

Me, I take:

Biotin: to grow my hair
Vitamin E: Skin
Multivitamin: to hit all those bases
Vitamin B: For my mood..don't know if it works
Beta Carotin: For the antioxidants...to try and prevent wrinkles


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 30, 2007)

I take children's ones.  The adults ones make me  have  an upset stomach for some reason.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2007)

i take biotin, flinstones (cos the adult ones upset my tummy, too) and calcium gummies.  i'll take fish oil if i remember...i think i'm going to get the fish oil gummies cos then i won't get that fishy taste and gummies are sooo much tastier!!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_i take biotin, flinstones (cos the adult ones upset my tummy, too) and calcium gummies. i'll take fish oil if i remember...i think i'm going to get the fish oil gummies cos then i won't get that fishy taste and gummies are sooo much tastier!!_

 
Wow...Fish Oil gummies..I am going to have to try them!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Wow...Fish Oil gummies..I am going to have to try them!_

 
i like the lil' critters brand...it's in the vitamin aisle of target.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

if anything I take a huge hair pill=multivitamin + biotin and msm to help hair.

i heard that alfalfa was good for hair too. and that Flaxseed oil helps stop junk food cravings. 
After everything thats in the multivitamins though, I would be scared to take any additional vitamins lol. because that would be a lot. 

I know I should be taking the fish oil/omega vitamins but the thought makes me sick. If someone has actually tried these fish oil gummies PLEASE write a review on them. because I love me some gummies...and if they actually taste good then I'm all for it.


----------



## Tiffany9805 (Dec 3, 2007)

As of now I just take Biotin. I'm interested in a multi though, but need to find a good one.


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2007)

.....


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I suffer from Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and I have a family history of  Colon Cancer, Osteoperosis and Stomach problems, I take.

Omega 3
Inosotol
chronium
Vitamin C & D
Calcium
All B complex
Iron: I am anemic
Zinc
A multi-vitamin
 mushroom suppliment.
GNC - Natural Brand Multi Mushroom

Vitamins and minerals - what do they do?


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to take Biotin... but I found that it did absolutly nothing for my hair..

So well heres a tiny story...
I was taking biotin and it was really doing nothing special for me at all, and I did it faithfully for like 6+ months.  Then one day I went and visited my aunt and I knew that like 8-9 months earlier she cut her hair pretty short like right above her shoulders, and when I go have dinner w/ her, her hair is back down to her bra strap.  So I asked her what she was taking to make her hair grow so fast and she was telling me that after she had her daughter she had a problem w/ vitamin deficency so back when she was pregnant she took these pre-natal pills, and she just kept taking them after she had her baby cuz she needed the vitamins.

Ok so now I take those pills, I bought them from Mother's Market cuz she told me the exact 1 that she always got there.

Oh and it's important to note that I am not pregnant and I do not take the recomended dose because I am not pregnant.  The recomended dose is 4 tablets/day, I only ever take 2/day.  I notice a actual difference unlike when I was taking biotin & waiting 4 my hair to grow.

Ok, I'm not sure if you have a Mother's Market near you or another place you may be able to get this at but I'll give as much info as I can.

Ok the Bottle says this stuff:
Brand: KAL (not sure what that stands for)
Says: Vita Mom
Saya: 1,000 mg Folic Acid
Says: Prenatal formula for Pregnant and lactating women
Says: 120 Tablets

The sticker's background is grey, and there is a picture of a woman holding a baby, & the woman is turned (back to you) & the baby is looking @ you. LOL that sounds wierd.

Anywwayz there you go.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope this helps


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Wow...Fish Oil gummies..I am going to have to try them!_

 
Update: I tried the fish oil gummies...they are NASTY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the regular gummy vitamins are good...just like the candy, lol! Back to the drawing board for fish oil.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 2, 2008)

I take a women's multi daily vitamin and 3 essential fatty acid gelcaps daily.  Gotta have your EFAs girls and guys!  They help keep your immune system strong


----------



## idreamincolor (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOH! Ilike this thread!
I currently take an amino acid blend
  rhodiola
  omega 3 6 9 
  gamma e 
  guarana - for energy when I work out
  liver anti oxidant by Andrew Lessman
  hair skin and nails supplement
  carnislim - for fat burning factors
  Alive! whole food energizer - daily vitamin
  CoQ10
  calcium, magnesium and vitmain d blend
  Lutein for my eyes
  CLA - conjugated linoleic acid
  melatonin - to help me sleep
  and a vitamin c with rose hips blend


  I feel great!!!


----------



## oulala (Jan 7, 2008)

Progressive women's multi
Vit C with bioflavanoids + other good stuff (500-1000 mgs daily)
B-Complex (50 since my multi provides 50 as well)
Antioxidant multi with lutein, lycopene, beta carotene, ALA, NAC, GSE, etc etc...
An EFA blend
Cayenne (for digestion, circulation)
A skin complex (with zinc, selenium, vit e, other stuff for skin)
Melatonin
CLA
Calcium, mag, and vit D depending on my diet that day.
Greens


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 8, 2008)

B Complex with iron for mood
Silica for skin, nails, and hair
Fish Oils
Melatonin when I am feeling restless/sleep deprived
Women's Multi-vitamin when I can remember


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2008)

the one i always remember:
multitvitamin tablets - one a day

when needed:
iron tablets (i take a course every so often to boost my iron levels, i was diagnosed as anaemic several years ago)
acidophilus capsules

when i remember:
garlic oil perls (for detoxing my skin and boosting my immune system) these get forgotten a lot because they have to be taken with food.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Hello!

I am just curious what vitamins/supplements yall take and why.

Me, I take:

Biotin: to grow my hair
Vitamin E: Skin
Multivitamin: to hit all those bases
Vitamin B: For my mood..don't know if it works
Beta Carotin: For the antioxidants...to try and prevent wrinkles




_

 
You should be careful taking vitamin E , do you take it everyday? 
It can be extremely harmful if you take too much. 

I take a multi-Vitamin Without Iron
fish oil
oh and Calcium + Vitamin D for my bones.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 12, 2008)

womens multivitamin
l-lysine (amino acid, good for skin & lips, wards away cold sores!)


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

*Currently:*
Daily Vitamin
Omega 3: for mood
Vitamin E: for skin & many other reasons (increase effectiveness of vitamin C)
Vitamin C: Immune system & etc (increases effectiveness of vitamin E)
Iron: I'm constantly low in it
Whey protein: building muscle
Melatonin: to help me fall asleep and get more REM sleep
B-Complex: for mood


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_if anything I take a huge hair pill=multivitamin + biotin and msm to help hair.

i heard that alfalfa was good for hair too. and that Flaxseed oil helps stop junk food cravings. 
After everything thats in the multivitamins though, I would be scared to take any additional vitamins lol. because that would be a lot. 

I know I should be taking the fish oil/omega vitamins but the thought makes me sick. If someone has actually tried these fish oil gummies PLEASE write a review on them. because I love me some gummies...and if they actually taste good then I'm all for it._

 
Hmmm, I just bought flax seed oil today. Have yet to try it though.


----------

